# acer aspire 4741g booting problem



## crazyraaz (Jan 15, 2012)

please help me. i can not turn on my acer aspire 4741g laptop. it stuck in acer logo. what is the solution please help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## crazyraaz (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you. But it dose not work. it only shows acer logo nothing else. f2 f12 also not working. what can i do?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this laptop still under warranty. If so contact the manufacturer for warranty repair.

-Remove the battery and power
-Remove the Memory and test one module at a time
-Remove the cd/dvd drive and attempt to boot
-Remove the hard drive and attempt to boot. Do you receive any error messages

Also see:http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tapping F8 continuously after pressing the power button should give you the option to
"Repair Your Computer". From there you can try "System Restore" or "Last Known Good Configuration" and if that doesn't work try cmd and from there "chkdsk /r" and a "Y" for yes to restart and run this.


----------



## crazyraaz (Jan 15, 2012)

it gives a sound like tooo-tooo-tooo-tooo while i press the power button. nothing else. so i think i have to take this to repair. its still under warranty. thank you all


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If under warranty I would definitely suggest having it repaired using the warranty.


----------

